# So indecisive...



## bomww2002

Hi,
I was in a serious relation which got broke about 2 months back. Another girl whom I know from 5 yrs had recently become very close and I can’t resist her becoming physical. Although I know this new girl, I was always in love with my ex-GF with whom I broke and she will never come back now. Suddenly this new girl is asking for commitment for marring as her parents are looking for a math for her. Same is the case with my parents. We belong to different religion and is a factor where my parents won’t agree. I am really confused if our relation is just physical… This girl is emotionally attached to me and really gets depressed when ever I say need time to commit any thing. I have a really bad feeling of guilt as I am so indecisive of my true love. Please tell me am I doing wrong? Should I continue this relation or avoid her? As I feel if I turn down the new girl later it will be really difficult for both of us later on..


----------



## draconis

ex's are not perfect otherwise you'd still be with them and you run the risk of tainting what might be a good relationship for something that failed in the past. Is it fair?

You need to ask yourself this because both girls are being cheated by you right now.

draconis


----------



## GAsoccerman

Also, there is only 1 reason to marry someone....Is that you are in Complete LOVE with them. Damn everything else, Parents, Religion, Height, color, etc.

It's about love nothing Else.

Who do you love? Pick that one, and DATE longer to make sure it is the case, not another feeling.

I HATE red heads, yet I married one....Because I LOVE her. Nothing else mattered.


----------



## happilymarried67

You are not even over your last relationship, don't jump into a new one, and don't let your family's wishes interfere in what is right for you. You are still healing over your break-up and not ready emotionally to jump into another one. Make sure the first relationship is over for you and then you can go looking for your soul mate. I am in an interfaith marriage now, and I am looking to convert. But that is another whole big issue in a marriage. You have to be able to accept the faith of another, and if you are both strong in your faith it will be difficult. If it is a different form of christianity it could be easier. IF it is from another faith with a whole different belief system it could be hard to over come.


----------



## Liza

You need to spend sometime with your self. As Happilymarried said, you were on the rebound when you got involved with this new girl. If the marriage is not based on love then it will fail. You have to be sure that you can put up with her imperfection, two months is too short a time to alreadt know what these are. Do not be pressured into marriage by your parents, they mean well but it's your life.


----------

